# Site with tons of doll clothes patterns.



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

This is an interesting site that was shared with me today. It is sewn, knit and crochet for all sizes. I hope you enjoy it and lets get this section going. Please share what you have.
http://karenmomofthreescraft.blogspot.com/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Great thank you Love Dolls clothes


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Dolls link


----------

